# X rated sites on computer history and the google box!



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

WHY is this happening? 
Some awful stuff is showing up in the google search box when I just type one or two letters. A list of different things comes up. Stuff I have NEVER searched for. 
And if I look in the history files it shows some bad sites and says they were last visited just minutes ago, and I KNOW that is not true. 
What's up? 
Is it possible for these things to appear in the search box and the computer history without anyone ever having gone there? 
Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Do you have the Google toolbar? The search box in the Google toolbar offers common searches for the letters you've typed so far. That doesn't happen with the Google main page though, only with the toolbar.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

I would recommend uninstalling the Google Toolbar. Some folks actually classify it as a form of spyware.

There is, however, another possibility. Are you the only person who uses this computer? If you type directly into your address bar, do naughty things appear? It's very possible that if someone else uses your computer (like a teenage male child?) that they have been doing naughty things on your computer.

If you connect to the internet through a wireless router, it is also possible that you have been hacked by a neighbor.

I highly recommend Spybot Search and Destroy to check your machine for malware. http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

Got kids?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link!  I will check it out.
It's just the google search bar at the top right of the screen, and I am the only one using this computer.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

in order for that to happen, you'd have to have gotten the same cookie as someone else, and the chances of that are incredibly low. Are you a Google member? if so, log out and log back in. If not, find the google cookie in your cookies directory and delete it... then go back to the site and see what's up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Klapton said:


> I would recommend uninstalling the Google Toolbar.


You wouldn't say that if search engine optimization (SEO) was important to you. The Google Toolbar is an absolutely essential tool for SEO. That's how you view the Google PageRank (PR) of your site, as well as the PR of your competitors' web sites. Quite frankly, in what I do I would be lost without the Google Toolbar. It would be like flying blind.


----------

